# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера МиГ-3

## lindr

МиГ-1, 3 и их модификации. С серийными номерами!

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

6101	МиГ-1	№1	нет	01	04.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.40
6102	МиГ-1	№1	нет	02	28.08.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.40
6103	МиГ-1	№1	нет	03	28.08.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.40

2001	МиГ-1	№1	01	01	28.11.40	СССР		первый									
2006	МиГ-1	№1	01	06	05.11.40	СССР		потерян 19.03.41									
2009	МиГ-1	№1	01	09	1940	СССР		31-й ГвИАП, 55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2015	МиГ-1	№1	01	15	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2016	МиГ-1	№1	01	16	1940	СССР		дефект мотора									
2019	МиГ-1	№1	01	19	1940	СССР		ЦАГИ потерян 19.01.41									
2020	МиГ-1	№1	01	20	1940	СССР		изм редукции									
2021	МиГ-1	№1	01	21	1940	СССР		дефект мотора									
2022	МиГ-1	№1	01	22	1940	СССР		испытания 05.41									
2025	МиГ-1	№1	01	25	1940	СССР		9-я САД дефект мотора									
2036	МиГ-1	№1	01	36	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2044	МиГ-1	№1	01	44	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2045	МиГ-1	№1	01	45	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2048	МиГ-1	№1	01	48	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2050	МиГ-1	№1	01	50	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2051	МиГ-1	№1	02	01	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2052	МиГ-1	№1	02	02	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01.41									
2055	МиГ-1	№1	02	05	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2057	МиГ-1	№1	02	07	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2058	МиГ-1	№1	02	08	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2059	МиГ-1	№1	02	09	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2060	МиГ-1	№1	02	10	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2061	МиГ-1	№1	02	10	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2065	МиГ-1	№1	02	15	1940	СССР		15-й ИАП потерян 17.03.41									
2068	МиГ-1	№1	02	18	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2070	МиГ-1	№1	02	20	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2071	МиГ-1	№1	02	21	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2073	МиГ-1	№1	02	23	1940	СССР		9-я САД дефект мотора									
2074	МиГ-1	№1	02	24	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2075	МиГ-1	№1	02	25	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2076	МиГ-1	№1	02	26	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2077	МиГ-1	№1	02	27	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01.41									
2080	МиГ-1	№1	02	30	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2081	МиГ-1	№1	02	31	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2082	МиГ-1	№1	02	32	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2083	МиГ-1	№1	02	33	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2084	МиГ-1	№1	02	34	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2085	МиГ-1	№1	02	35	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2086	МиГ-1	№1	02	36	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2087	МиГ-1	№1	02	37	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2088	МиГ-1	№1	02	38	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2089	МиГ-1	№1	02	39	1940	СССР		потерян 27.03.41									
2090	МиГ-1	№1	02	40	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2091	МиГ-1	№1	02	41	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2092	МиГ-1	№1	02	42	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2094	МиГ-1	№1	02	44	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2095	МиГ-1	№1	02	45	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2097	МиГ-1	№1	02	47	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2098	МиГ-1	№1	02	48	1940	СССР		дефект									
2100	МиГ-1	№1	02	50	29.12.40	СССР		документ									
2101	МиГ-3	№1	02	51	30.12.40	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
2102	МиГ-3	№1	02	52	12.40	СССР		документ									
2103	МиГ-3	№1	02	53	28.12.40	СССР		документ									
2105	МиГ-3	№1	02	55	1940	СССР		испытания 05.41									
2107	МиГ-3	№1	02	57	12.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС доработки 1941									
2109	МиГ-3	№1	02	59	12.40	СССР		испытания 05.41 потерян 09.05.41									
2111	МиГ-3	№1	02	61	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2113	МиГ-3	№1	02	63	1940	СССР		9-я САД									
2115	МиГ-3	№1	02	65	12.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС доработки 1941									
2122	МиГ-3	№1	02	72	01.41	СССР		потерян 12.01.41									
2124	МиГ-3	№1	02	74	1941	СССР		дефект									
2126	МиГ-3	№1	02	76	1941	СССР		фото ЦВМА									
2133	МиГ-3	№1	02	83	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2138	МиГ-3	№1	02	88	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2142	МиГ-3	№1	02	92	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП сбит 30.07.41									
2147	МиГ-3	№1	02	97	18.01.41	СССР		потерян 13.03.41									
2150	МиГ-3	№1	02	100	1941	СССР		испытания 05.41 эталон МиГ-3									
2153	МиГ-3	№1	03	03	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2166	МиГ-3	№1	03	16	1941	СССР		31-й ГвИАП потерян 02.06.41									
2171	МиГ-3	№1	03	21	1941	СССР		61-й ИАП потерян 12.07.41									
2172	МиГ-3	№1	03	22	1941	СССР		31-й ГвИАП потерян 10.04.41									
2191	МиГ-3	№1	03	41	1941	СССР		752-й ИАП									
2193	МиГ-3	№1	03	43	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2194	МиГ-3	№1	03	44	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2200	МиГ-3	№1	03	50	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2201	МиГ-3	№1	03	51	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2202	МиГ-3	№1	03	52	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2203	МиГ-3	№1	03	53	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2205	МиГ-3	№1	03	55	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2206	МиГ-3	№1	03	56	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2207	МиГ-3	№1	03	57	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2208	МиГ-3	№1	03	58	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2209	МиГ-3	№1	03	59	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2210	МиГ-3	№1	03	60	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2211	МиГ-3	№1	03	61	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2212	МиГ-3	№1	03	62	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2214	МиГ-3	№1	03	64	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2215	МиГ-3	№1	03	65	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2216	МиГ-3	№1	03	66	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2217	МиГ-3	№1	03	67	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2218	МиГ-3	№1	03	68	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2220	МиГ-3	№1	03	70	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2222	МиГ-3	№1	03	72	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2224	МиГ-3	№1	03	74	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2225	МиГ-3	№1	03	75	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2227	МиГ-3	№1	03	77	02.41	СССР											
2231	МиГ-3	№1	03	81	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2233	МиГ-3	№1	03	83	02.41	СССР											
2245	МиГ-3	№1	03	95	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2246	МиГ-3	№1	03	96	1941	СССР		потерян 28.04.41									
2247	МиГ-3	№1	03	97	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2248	МиГ-3	№1	03	98	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2249	МиГ-3	№1	03	99	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2251	МиГ-3	№1	03	01	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2253	МиГ-3	№1	03	03	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2258	МиГ-3	№1	03	08	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2259	МиГ-3	№1	03	09	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2260	МиГ-3	№1	03	10	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2262	МиГ-3	№1	03	12	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2266	МиГ-3	№1	03	16	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2269	МиГ-3	№1	04	19	02.41	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 18.10.41									
2273	МиГ-3	№1	04	23	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2274	МиГ-3	№1	04	24	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2281	МиГ-3	№1	04	31	02.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
2282	МиГ-3	№1	04	32	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2283	МиГ-3	№1	04	33	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2285	МиГ-3	№1	04	35	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2286	МиГ-3	№1	04	36	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2287	МиГ-3	№1	04	37	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2290	МиГ-3	№1	04	40	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2292	МиГ-3	№1	04	42	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2294	МиГ-3	№1	04	44	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2295	МиГ-3	№1	04	45	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2296	МиГ-3	№1	04	46	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2298	МиГ-3	№1	04	48	02.41	СССР		9-я САД									
2300	МиГ-3	№1	04	50	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2301	МиГ-3	№1	04	51	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2303	МиГ-3	№1	04	53	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП									
2304	МиГ-3	№1	04	54	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2305	МиГ-3	№1	04	55	03.41	СССР		документ									
2307	МиГ-3	№1	04	57	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2319	МиГ-3	№1	04	69	1941	СССР		16-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41									
2320	МиГ-3	№1	04	70	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 20.08.41									
2323	МиГ-3	№1	04	73	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2324	МиГ-3	№1	04	74	1941	СССР		9-я САД, 34-й ИАП таран 22.10.41									
2333	МиГ-3	№1	04	83	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2341	МиГ-3	№1	04	91	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2357	МиГ-3	№1	05	07	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2362	МиГ-3	№1	05	12	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП сбит 18.08.41									
2369	МиГ-3	№1	05	19	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2371	МиГ-3	№1	05	21	1941	СССР		РС									
2373	МиГ-3	№1	05	23	1941	СССР	5	15-й ИАП потерян 06.06.41									
2377	МиГ-3	№1	05	27	1941	СССР		16-й ИАП потерян 23.09.41									
2378	МиГ-3	№1	05	28	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2387	МиГ-3	№1	05	37	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
2392	МиГ-3	№1	05	42	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 12.10.41									
2395	МиГ-3	№1	05	45	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2396	МиГ-3	№1	05	46	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2403	МиГ-3	№1	05	53	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2406	МиГ-3	№1	05	56	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.01.42									
2409	МиГ-3	№1	05	59	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2410	МиГ-3	№1	05	60	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2414	МиГ-3	№1	05	64	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2415	МиГ-3	№1	05	65	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2416	МиГ-3	№1	05	66	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2419	МиГ-3	№1	05	69	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2420	МиГ-3	№1	05	70	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2422	МиГ-3	№1	05	72	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2429	МиГ-3	№1	05	79	1941	СССР		16-й ИАП потерян 30.10.41									
2430	МиГ-3	№1	05	80	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП									
2432	МиГ-3	№1	05	82	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
2433	МиГ-3	№1	05	83	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
2436	МиГ-3	№1	05	86	1941	СССР		16-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41									
2438	МиГ-3	№1	05	88	20.02.41	СССР		5 огн. Точек									
2446	МиГ-3	№1	05	96	1941	СССР											
2448	МиГ-3	№1	05	98	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП									
2458	МиГ-3	№1	06	08	1941	СССР		документ									
2460	МиГ-3	№1	06	10	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП таран 22.10.41									
2467	МиГ-3	№1	06	17	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 13.10.41									
2469	МиГ-3	№1	06	19	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 03.08.42									
2472	МиГ-3	№1	06	22	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 09.07.41									
2473	МиГ-3	№1	06	23	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП									
2479	МиГ-3	№1	06	29	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП потерян 27.08.41									
2485	МиГ-3	№1	06	35	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 03.10.41									
2488	МиГ-3	№1	06	38	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 22.10.41									
2503	МиГ-3	№1	06	53	04.41	СССР		565-й ИАП сбит 02.12.41									
2504	МиГ-3	№1	06	54	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2505	МиГ-3	№1	06	55	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 15.12.41									
2506	МиГ-3	№1	06	56	1941	СССР											
2511	МиГ-3	№1	06	61	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП									
2518	МиГ-3	№1	06	68	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2528	МиГ-3	№1	06	78	04.41	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 01.11.41									
2536	МиГ-3	№1	06	86	04.41	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
2538	МиГ-3	№1	06	88	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2540	МиГ-3	№1	06	90	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП столкновение с АэроЗагр 17.08.41									
2543	МиГ-3	№1	06	93	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2549	МиГ-3	№1	06	99	04.41	СССР		15-й ИАП, 31-й ИАП									
2554	МиГ-3	№1	07	04	1941	СССР		капот на стяжных замках									
2556	МиГ-3	№1	07	06	1941	СССР		испытания 05.41									
2557	МиГ-3	№1	07	07	04.41	СССР		документ									
2559	МиГ-3	№1	07	09	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 22.06.41									
2565	МиГ-3	№1	07	15	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП сбит 22.06.41									
2568	МиГ-3	№1	07	18	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП									
2573	МиГ-3	№1	07	23	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2591	МиГ-3	№1	07	41	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП сбит 22.06.41									
2592	МиГ-3	№1	07	42	05.41	СССР		бак 530л									
2597	МиГ-3	№1	07	47	05.41	СССР		бак 530л									
2604	МиГ-3	№1	07	54	05.41	СССР		АМ-35А									
2609	МиГ-3	№1	07	59	05.41	СССР		АМ-35А									
2611	МиГ-3	№1	07	61	05.41	СССР		АМ-35А									
2639	МиГ-3	№1	07	89	04.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
2645	МиГ-3	№1	07	95	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2676	МиГ-3	№1	08	26	04.41	СССР		документ									
2677	МиГ-3	№1	08	27	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
2706	МиГ-3	№1	08	56	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 22.06.41									
2711	МиГ-3	№1	08	61	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 22.06.41									
2714	МиГ-3	№1	08	64	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2745	МиГ-3	№1	08	95	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2758	МиГ-3	№1	09	08	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2763	МиГ-3	№1	09	13	04.41	СССР		документ									
2769	МиГ-3	№1	09	19	04.41	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41									
2788	МиГ-3	№1	09	38	05.41	СССР		17-й ИАП сбит 06.09.41									
2805	МиГ-3	№1	09	55	05.41	СССР		55-й ИАП сбит 22.06.41									
2840	МиГ-3	№1	09	90	05.41	СССР		ЛИИ потерян 15.08.41									
2847	МиГ-3	№1	09	97	05.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
2859	МиГ-3	№1	10	09	05.41	СССР		бак 530л									
2895	МиГ-3	№1	10	45	05.41	СССР		5-й ИАП ВВС КБФ сбит 18.07.41									
2904	МиГ-3	№1	10	54	1941	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 01.11.41									
2919	МиГ-3	№1	10	69	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП сбит 14.07.41									
2921	МиГ-3	№1	10	71	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП сбит 16.07.41									
2941	МиГ-3	№1	10	91	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
2977	МиГ-3	№1	10	27	1941	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 26.08.41									
2982	МиГ-3	№1	11	32	1941	СССР		573-й ИАП сбит 06.04.42									
3008	МиГ-3	№1	11	58	05.41	СССР		19-й ИАП сбит 22.07.41									
3020	МиГ-3	№1	11	70	10.05.41	СССР		уменьшенный бак									
3040	МиГ-3	№1	11	90	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
3059	МиГ-3	№1	11	09	1941	СССР		44-й ИАП сбит 22.07.41									
3088	МиГ-3	№1	12	38	1941	СССР		154-й ИАП									
3117	МиГ-3	№1	12	67	1941	СССР		документ									
3120	МиГ-3	№1	12	70	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.41									
3123	МиГ-3	№1	12	73	1941	СССР		16-й ИАП сбит 31.10.41									
3133	МиГ-3	№1	12	83	1941	СССР		сбит									
3136	МиГ-3	№1	12	86	1941	СССР		сбит									
3143	МиГ-3	№1	12	93	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
3145	МиГ-3	№1	12	95	1941	СССР		565-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
3158	МиГ-3	№1	13	08	1941	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 23.04.42									
3163	МиГ-3	№1	13	13	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.41									
3169	МиГ-3	№1	13	19	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.41									
3177	МиГ-3	№1	13	27	1941	СССР											
3178	МиГ-3	№1	13	28	1941	СССР		25-й ИАП сбит 11.08.42									
3199	МиГ-3	№1	13	44	1941	СССР		752-й ИАП									
3205	МиГ-3	№1	13	55	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.41									
3211	МиГ-3	№1	13	61	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.41									
3214	МиГ-3	№1	13	64	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.41									
3223	МиГ-3	№1	14	73	1941	СССР		15-й ИАП, 31-й ИАП									
3252	МиГ-3	№1	14	02	1941	СССР	562	50-й ИАП потерян 17.11.41									
3254	МиГ-3	№1	14	04	1941	СССР		15-й ИАП, 31-й ИАП									
3257	МиГ-3	№1	14	07	1941	СССР		15-й ИАП, 31-й ИАП									
3262	МиГ-3	№1	14	12	1941	СССР		испытания 1941									
3263	МиГ-3	№1	14	13	1941	СССР		15-й ИАП, 31-й ИАП									
3273	МиГ-3	№1	14	23	1941	СССР		9-я САД									
3276	МиГ-3	№1	14	26	06.41	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 13.11.41									
3277	МиГ-3	№1	14	27	06.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
3287	МиГ-3	№1	14	37	06.41	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 08.10.41									
3288	МиГ-3	№1	14	38	06.41	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 18.11.41									
3295	МиГ-3	№1	14	45	06.41	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 21.10.41									
3310	МиГ-3	№1	15	60	06.41	СССР		15-й ИАП, 31-й ИАП									
3317	МиГ-3	№1	14	67	1941	СССР		15-й ИАП, 31-й ИАП									
3327	МиГ-3	№1	14	77	06.41	СССР		177-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41									
3338	МиГ-3	№1	14	88	06.41	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ, ТОФ									
3347	МиГ-3	№1	14	97	06.41	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 11.10.41									
3348	МиГ-3	№1	14	98	06.41	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 22.10.41									
3358	МиГ-3	№1	15	08	06.41	СССР											
3359	МиГ-3	№1	15	09	06.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
3360	МиГ-3	№1	15	10	06.41	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит, капот на стяжных замках									
3361	МиГ-3	№1	15	11	06.41	СССР		15-й ИАП, 31-й ИАП									
3373	МиГ-3	№1	15	23	06.41	СССР		автоматические предкрылки									
3376	МиГ-3	№1	15	26	06.41	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 08-10.42									
3395	МиГ-3	№1	15	45	06.41	СССР		27-й ИАП									
3409	МиГ-3	№1	15	59	06.41	СССР		423-й ИАП сбит 29.11.41									
3413	МиГ-3	№1	15	63	06.41	СССР		Супрун									
3419	МиГ-3	№1	15	69	06.41	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 16.05.42									
3425	МиГ-3	№1	15	75	06.41	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 21.10.41									
3436	МиГ-3	№1	15	76	06.41	СССР		185-й ГвИАП сбит 26.02.42									
3451	МиГ-3	№1	16	01	06.41	СССР		улучшенное опренение									
3457	МиГ-3	№1	16	07	06.41	СССР	17	147-й ИАП сбит 23.09.41									
3462	МиГ-3	№1	16	12	06.41	СССР		38-я РАЭ сбит 11.10.41									
3475	МиГ-3	№1	16	25	06.41	СССР		147-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 29.07.41									
3482	МиГ-3	№1	16	32	06.41	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
3484	МиГ-3	№1	16	34	28.06.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА									
3487	МиГ-3	№1	16	37	1941	СССР		72-й САП, 12-я ОИАЭ									
3488	МиГ-3	№1	16	38	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 22.08.43									
3489	МиГ-3	№1	16	39	1941	СССР		72-й САП, 12-я ОИАЭ									
3492	МиГ-3	№1	16	42	1941	СССР		72-й САП сбит 21.07.41									
3494	МиГ-3	№1	16	44	1941	СССР		фото ЦВМА									
3497	МиГ-3	№1	16	47	1941	СССР		72-й САП потерян 21.07.41									
3503	МиГ-3	№1	16	53	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 29.07.41									
3504	МиГ-3	№1	16	54	1941	СССР		35-й ИАП потерян 04.08.41									
3505	МиГ-3	№1	16	55	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 08.07.41									
3508	МиГ-3	№1	16	58	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 27.07.41									
3510	МиГ-3	№1	16	60	07.41	СССР		72-й САП, 12-я ОИАЭ									
3511	МиГ-3	№1	16	61	07.41	СССР		124-й ИАП потерян на земле 21.08.41									
3517	МиГ-3	№1	16	67	15.07.41	СССР		423-й ИАП сбит 11.10.41									
3518	МиГ-3	№1	16	68	07.41	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 03.09.41									
3519	МиГ-3	№1	16	69	07.41	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 21.07.41									
3525	МиГ-3	№1	16	75	07.41	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 11.10.41									
3534	МиГ-3	№1	16	84	07.41	СССР		35-й ИАП потерян 05.08.41									
3536	МиГ-3	№1	16	86	07.41	СССР		35-й ИАП потерян 08.07.41									
3537	МиГ-3	№1	16	87	07.41	СССР		38-я ОРАЭ сбит 22.08.41									
3538	МиГ-3	№1	16	88	07.41	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 27.07.41									
3539	МиГ-3	№1	16	89	07.41	СССР		нейтр. Газ									
3540	МиГ-3	№1	16	90	07.41	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 22.11.41									
3541	МиГ-3	№1	16	91	07.41	СССР											
3543	МиГ-3	№1	16	93	07.41	СССР		38-я ОРАЭ сбит 22.08.41									
3547	МиГ-3	№1	16	97	07.41	СССР		34-й ИАП таран 09.08.41									
3557	МиГ-3	№1	17	07	07.41	СССР		41-й ИАП сбит 28.09.41									
3563	МиГ-3	№1	17	13	07.41	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41									
3566	МиГ-3	№1	17	16	07.41	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 23.07.41									
3577	МиГ-3	№1	17	17	07.41	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 21.08.43									
3580	МиГ-3	№1	17	30	07.41	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 11.10.41									
3586	МиГ-3	№1	17	36	07.41	СССР		винт АВ-5Л-123									
3588	МиГ-3	№1	17	38	07.41	СССР		41-й ИАП сбит 08.09.41									
3594	МиГ-3	№1	17	44	07.41	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 24.10.41									
3595	МиГ-3	№1	17	45	07.41	СССР		АМ-38 потерян 05.10.41									
3596	МиГ-3	№1	17	46	07.41	СССР		34-й ИАП потерян 27.11.41									
3600	МиГ-3	№1	17	50	07.41	СССР		565-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
3607	МиГ-3	№1	17	57	07.41	СССР		124-й ИАП таран 09.09.41									
3608	МиГ-3	№1	17	58	11.07.41	СССР		124-й ИАП потерян 11.08.41									
3639	МиГ-3	№1	17	89	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП потерян 01.06.42									
3640?	МиГ-3	№1	17	90?	1941	СССР		423-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
3650	МиГ-3	№1	17	100	07.41	СССР		автоматические предкрылки, крыльевые БК без ШКАС									
3653	МиГ-3	№1	18	03	07.41	СССР		124-й ИАП сбит 30.09.41									
3656	МиГ-3	№1	18	06	07.41	СССР		автоматические предкрылки, крыльевые БК без ШКАС									
3657	МиГ-3	№1	18	07	13.07.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА									
3682	МиГ-3	№1	18	32	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 12.07.42									
3693	МиГ-3	№1	18	43	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ сбит 14.09.41									
3696	МиГ-3	№1	18	46	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 30.05.42									
3697	МиГ-3	№1	18	47	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 20.05.42									
3702	МиГ-3	№1	18	52	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 26.07.41									
3704	МиГ-3	№1	18	54	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
3711	МиГ-3	№1	18	61	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 19.11.41									
3718	МиГ-3	№1	18	68	1941	СССР		171-й ИАП таран 28.09.41									
3720	МиГ-3	№1	18	70	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
3725	МиГ-3	№1	18	75	1941	СССР		423-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе  29.10.41									
3726	МиГ-3	№1	18	76	1941	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 27.09.41									
3729	МиГ-3	№1	18	79	1941	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 13.08.41									
3732	МиГ-3	№1	18	82	1941	СССР		171-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе  04.10.41									
3744	МиГ-3	№1	18	94	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.41									
3751	МиГ-3	№1	19	01	1941	СССР		16-й ИАП сбит 21.10.41									
3760	МиГ-3	№1	19	10	10.07.41	СССР		автоматические предкрылки									
3792	МиГ-3	№1	19	42	1941	СССР		44-й ИАП, 124-й ИАП потерян 02.05.42									
3793	МиГ-3	№1	19	43	1941	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 12.08.41									
3800	МиГ-3	№1	19	50	07.41	СССР		редукция мотора									
3802	МиГ-3	№1	19	52	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 									
3809	МиГ-3	№1	19	59	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.41									
3815	МиГ-3	№1	19	65	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 07.09.41									
3820	МиГ-3	№1	19	70	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 22.08.43									
3828	МиГ-3	№1	19	78	1941	СССР		12-й ГвИАП сбит									
3839	МиГ-3	№1	19	89	1941	СССР		испытания 1941									
3841	МиГ-3	№1	19	91	1941	СССР		176-й ИАП сбит 29.09.41									
3846	МиГ-3	№1	19	96	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП потерян на земле 25.10.41									
3847	МиГ-3	№1	19	97	1941	СССР		10-й ИАП сбит 08-10.41									
3855	МиГ-3	№1	20	05	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП списан 03.09.41									
3856	МиГ-3	№1	20	06	1941	СССР		565-й ИАП потерян 08.12.41									
3872	МиГ-3	№1	20	22	1941	СССР	65	122-й ИАП сбит 15.08.42 RA-1563G									
3875	МиГ-3	№1	20	25	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 17.10.41									
3881	МиГ-3	№1	20	31	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 17.10.41									
3889	МиГ-3	№1	20	38	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
3897	МиГ-3	№1	20	47	1941	СССР		185-й ГвИАП сбит 07.02.42									
3903	МиГ-3	№1	20	53	1941	СССР		752-й ИАП									
3908	МиГ-3	№1	20	58	1941	СССР											
3931	МиГ-3	№1	20	81	1941	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 23.08.41									
3935	МиГ-3	№1	20	85	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
3943	МиГ-3	№1	20	93	08.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1941, с предкрылками									
3973	МиГ-3	№1	21	23	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
3976	МиГ-3	№1	21	26	1941	СССР		документ									
3977	МиГ-3	№1	21	27	1941	СССР	22										
3987	МиГ-3	№1	21	37	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
3991	МиГ-3	№1	21	41	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
3999	МиГ-3	№1	21	49	1941	СССР		162-й ИАП									
4005	МиГ-3	№1	21	55	1941	СССР		документ									
4013	МиГ-3	№1	21	63	04.08.41	СССР											
4020	МиГ-3	№1	21	70	1941	СССР		документ									
4026	МиГ-3	№1	21	76	1941	СССР		фото ЦВМА									
4059	МиГ-3	№1	22	09	1941	СССР		565-й ИАП сбит 11.12.41									
4061	МиГ-3	№1	22	11	1941	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит обломки фото									
4076	МиГ-3	№1	22	26	1941	СССР		документ									
4078	МиГ-3	№1	22	28	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
4079	МиГ-3	№1	22	29	1941	СССР		документ									
4086	МиГ-3	№1	22	36	1941	СССР		182-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41									
4111	МиГ-3	№1	22	61	08.41	СССР		283-й ИАП сбит 11.09.41									
4121	МиГ-3	№1	22	71	08.41	СССР		документ									
4131	МиГ-3	№1	22	81	08.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
4135	МиГ-3	№1	22	85	08.41	СССР		185-й ГвИАП сбит 13.03.42									
4136	МиГ-3	№1	22	86	08.41	СССР		122-й ИАП									
4139	МиГ-3	№1	22	89	08.41	СССР		27-й ИАП									
4141	МиГ-3	№1	22	91	08.41	СССР		423-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
4147	МиГ-3	№1	22	97	08.41	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 26.08.41									
4150	МиГ-3	№1	22	100	08.41	СССР		подвесные баки									
4152	МиГ-3	№1	23	02	08.41	СССР		283-й ИАП сбит 11.09.41									
4157	МиГ-3	№1	23	07	08.41	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 05.11.41									
4162	МиГ-3	№1	23	12	08.41	СССР		283-й ИАП сбит 19.09.41									
4164	МиГ-3	№1	23	14	08.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА									
4184	МиГ-3	№1	23	34	08.41	СССР		402-й ИАП АМ-38									
4186	МиГ-3	№1	23	36	08.41	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 02.10.41									
4198	МиГ-3	№1	23	48	20.08.41	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
4216	МиГ-3	№1	23	66	08.41	СССР		185-й ГвИАП сбит 08.09.41									
4220	МиГ-3	№1	23	70	08.41	СССР		сбит 31.03.42									
4222	МиГ-3	№1	23	72	08.41	СССР		185-й ГвИАП сбит 11.09.41									
4236	МиГ-3	№1	23	86	08.41	СССР											
4238	МиГ-3	№1	23	88	08.41	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
4251	МиГ-3	№1	24	01	08.41	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 14.03.42									
4265	МиГ-3	№1	24	15	08.41	СССР		185-й ГвИАП сбит 26.02.42									
4314	МиГ-3	№1	24	64	08.41	СССР		187-й ИАП									
4318	МиГ-3	№1	24	68	08.41	СССР		документ									
4321	МиГ-3	№1	24	71	08.41	СССР	14	28-й ИАП сбит 02.10.41 RA-2224G									
4336	МиГ-3	№1	24	86	08.41	СССР		документ									
4339	МиГ-3	№1	24	89	08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП									
4350	МиГ-3	№1	24	100	08.41	СССР		2 БС 2 ШКАС									
4361	МиГ-3	№1	25	11	08.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА									
4369	МиГ-3	№1	25	19	08.41	СССР		147-й ИАП, 7-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 22.07.42									
4431	МиГ-3	№1	25	81	08.41	СССР		подв. топливные баки									
4432	МиГ-3	№1	25	82	08.41	СССР		146-й ИАП									
4435	МиГ-3	№1	25	85	08.41	СССР		146-й ИАП									
4456	МиГ-3	№1	25	106	08.41	СССР		752-й ИАП									
4468	МиГ-3	№1	25	118	08.41	СССР		документ									
4478	МиГ-3	№1	25	128	08.41	СССР		документ									
4486	МиГ-3	№1	25	136	08.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.42									
4491	МиГ-3	№1	25	141	08.41	СССР		документ									
4492	МиГ-3	№1	25	142	08.41	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
4496	МиГ-3	№1	25	146	08.41	СССР		документ									
4499	МиГ-3	№1	25	149	08.41	СССР		документ									
4501	МиГ-3	№1	25	151	08.41	СССР		27-й ИАП									
4504	МиГ-3	№1	25	154	08.41	СССР		41-й ИАП									
4505	МиГ-3	№1	25	155	08.41	СССР		27-й ИАП потерян на земле 25.10.41									
4519	МиГ-3	№1	25	169	08.41	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
4522	МиГ-3	№1	25	172	08.41	СССР		16-й ГвИАП									
4528	МиГ-3	№1	25	178	08.41	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 27.10.41									
4529	МиГ-3	№1	25	179	08.41	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
4530	МиГ-3	№1	25	180	08.41	СССР		документ									
4531	МиГ-3	№1	25	181	08.41	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 14.10.41									
4533	МиГ-3	№1	25	183	08.41	СССР		240-й ИАП потерян 06.09.41									
4534	МиГ-3	№1	25	184	08.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
4545	МиГ-3	№1	25	195	08.41	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 30.10.41									
4547	МиГ-3	№1	25	197	08.41	СССР		документ									
4550	МиГ-3	№1	25	200	08.41	СССР		185-й ГвИАП сбит 05.02.41									
4558	МиГ-3	№1	26	08	08.41	СССР		документ									
4583	МиГ-3	№1	26	33	08.41	СССР		винт АВ-5Л-110									
4585	МиГ-3	№1	26	35	08.41	СССР		176-й ИАП сбит 28.09.41									
4588	МиГ-3	№1	26	38	08.41	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
4592	МиГ-3	№1	26	42	08.41	СССР		171-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 05.10.41									
4596	МиГ-3	№1	26	46	08.41	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 05.10.41									
4612	МиГ-3	№1	26	62	08.41	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
4613	МиГ-3	№1	26	63	08.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.43									
4619	МиГ-3	№1	26	69	08.41	СССР		445-й ИАП									
4624	МиГ-3	№1	26	74	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
4629	МиГ-3	№1	26	79	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП, 521-й ИАП									
4630	МиГ-3	№1	26	80	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
4631	МиГ-3	№1	26	81	1941	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
4637	МиГ-3	№1	26	87	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП									
4641	МиГ-3	№1	26	91	1941	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 02.11.41									
4643	МиГ-3	№1	26	93	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.43 облегчен									
4644	МиГ-3	№1	26	94	1941	СССР		445-й ИАП									
4645	МиГ-3	№1	26	95	1941	СССР		445-й ИАП									
4648	МиГ-3	№1	26	98	1941	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
4658	МиГ-3	№1	26	108	1941	СССР		445-й ИАП									
4679	МиГ-3	№1	26	129	1941	СССР		752-й ИАП									
4685	МиГ-3	№1	26	135	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП									
4686	МиГ-3	№1	26	136	1941	СССР		445-й ИАП									
4726	МиГ-3	№1	26	176	1941	СССР		КБФ									
4733	МиГ-3	№1	26	183	1941	СССР		746-й ИАП									
4735	МиГ-3	№1	26	185	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 14.04.42									
4741	МиГ-3	№1	26	191	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП									
4744	МиГ-3	№1	26	194	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 23.04.42									
4747	МиГ-3	№1	26	197	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 05.10.41									
4762	МиГ-3	№1	27	12	1941	СССР		6-й ИАК сбит 1941									
4767	МиГ-3	№1	27	17	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 14.01.42									
4769	МиГ-3	№1	27	19	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП									
4770	МиГ-3	№1	27	20	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
4772	МиГ-3	№1	27	22	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП									
4774	МиГ-3	№1	27	24	1941	СССР		188-й ИАП									
4775	МиГ-3	№1	27	25	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
4778	МиГ-3	№1	27	28	1941	СССР		КБФ									
4782	МиГ-3	№1	27	32	1941	СССР		6-й ИАК сбит 1941									
4783	МиГ-3	№1	27	33	1941	СССР		2-й ГвИАП сбит 16.03.42									
4784	МиГ-3	№1	27	34	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 08.07.42									
4786	МиГ-3	№1	27	36	1941	СССР		748-й АПДД									
4787	МиГ-3	№1	27	37	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
4789	МиГ-3	№1	27	39	1941	СССР		2-й ГвИАП потерян 28.01.42									
4795	МиГ-3	№1	27	45	1941	СССР		КБФ									
4797	МиГ-3	№1	27	47	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
4798	МиГ-3	№1	27	48	1941	СССР		748-й АПДД									
4799	МиГ-3	№1	27	49	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
4812	МиГ-3	№1	27	62	1941	СССР											
4815	МиГ-3	№1	27	65	1941	СССР		2-й ГВИАП сбит 29.03.42									
4816	МиГ-3	№1	27	66	1941	СССР		фото ЦВМА									
4818	МиГ-3	№1	27	68	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
4821	МиГ-3	№1	27	71	1941	СССР		2-й ГВИАП потерян 09.12.41									
4824	МиГ-3	№1	27	74	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
4826	МиГ-3	№1	27	76	1941	СССР		2-й ГВИАП									
4828	МиГ-3	№1	27	78	1941	СССР		КБФ сбит 06.02.42									
4854	МиГ-3	№1	27	94	1941	СССР		748-й АПДД									
4855	МиГ-3	№1	27	95	06.41	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ, ТОФ									
4856	МиГ-3	№1	27	96	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 22.06.42									
4857	МиГ-3	№1	27	97	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 13.06.42									
4859	МиГ-3	№1	27	99	1941	СССР		748-й АПДД									
4866	МиГ-3	№1	27	116	1941	СССР		748-й АПДД									
4867	МиГ-3	№1	27	117	1941	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 17.09.41									
4869	МиГ-3	№1	27	119	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 1942-43									
4873	МиГ-3	№1	27	123	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 09.04.42									
4876	МиГ-3	№1	27	126	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 07.07.42									
4878	МиГ-3	№1	27	128	1941	СССР		423-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41									
4886	МиГ-3	№1	27	136	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 16.05.42									
4895	МиГ-3	№1	27	145	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ таран потерян 28.04.42									
4897	МиГ-3	№1	27	147	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 17.06.42									
4899	МиГ-3	№1	27	149	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 16.05.42									
4902	МиГ-3	№1	27	152	08.41	СССР		2 УБС									
4906	МиГ-3	№1	27	156	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 30.04.42									
4908	МиГ-3	№1	27	158	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 16.05.42									
4909	МиГ-3	№1	27	159	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 02.07.42									
4917	МиГ-3	№1	27	167	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 16.05.42									
4918	МиГ-3	№1	27	168	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 23.04.42									
4923	МиГ-3	№1	27	173	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП									
4932	МиГ-3	№1	27	182	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП потерян 19.03.42									
4938	МиГ-3	№1	27	188	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 05.11.41									
4944	МиГ-3	№1	27	194	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.08.42									
4950	МиГ-3	№1	27	200	1941	СССР		124-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с И-16 №521А290 потерян 11.09.42									
4953	МиГ-3	№1	28	03	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 11.08.42									
4954	МиГ-3	№1	28	04	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 08-10.42									
4957	МиГ-3	№1	27	07	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ									
4958	МиГ-3	№1	28	08	1941	СССР	1	147-й ИАП потерян 1941-42									
4959	МиГ-3	№1	28	09	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП									
4961	МиГ-3	№1	28	11	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП									
4964	МиГ-3	№1	28	14	1941	СССР		423-й ИАП потерян 08.11.41									
4976	МиГ-3	№1	28	26	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП									
4977	МиГ-3	№1	27	27	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 16.05.42									
4981	МиГ-3	№1	28	31	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП									
4989	МиГ-3	№1	28	39	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП, 565-й ИАП столкновение на земле 04.43									
5000	МиГ-3	№1	28	50	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
5001	МиГ-3	№1	28	51	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41									
5003	МиГ-3	№1	28	53	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
5004	МиГ-3	№1	28	54	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП, 34-й ИАП									
5011	МиГ-3	№1	28	61	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП потерян 18.02.42									
5015	МиГ-3	№1	28	65	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП									
5020	МиГ-3	№1	28	70	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП									
5023	МиГ-3	№1	28	73	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП									
5027	МиГ-3	№1	28	77	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП									
5030	МиГ-3	№1	28	80	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП сбит 05.02.42									
5031	МиГ-3	№1	28	81	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП сбит 23.02.42									
5034	МиГ-3	№1	28	84	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
5047	МиГ-3	№1	28	97	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41									
5048	МиГ-3	№1	28	98	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП потерян 16.02.42									
5050	МиГ-3	№1	28	100	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП потерян 25.01.42									
5054	МиГ-3	№1	28	104	1941	СССР		фото ЦВМА									
5057	МиГ-3	№1	28	107	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
5061	МиГ-3	№1	28	111	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41									
5063	МиГ-3	№1	28	113	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
5064	МиГ-3	№1	28	114	1941	СССР		423-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
5070	МиГ-3	№1	28	120	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41									
5072	МиГ-3	№1	28	122	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41									
5074	МиГ-3	№1	28	124	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41									
5077	МиГ-3	№1	28	127	1941	СССР	2	28-й ИАП									
5082	МиГ-3	№1	28	132	1941	СССР		746-й ИАП									
5084	МиГ-3	№1	28	134	1941	СССР		28-й ИАП сбит 28.11.41									
5085	МиГ-3	№1	28	135	1941	СССР		177-й ИАП сбит 12.01.42									
5088	МиГ-3	№1	28	138	1941	СССР		746-й ИАП									
5096	МиГ-3	№1	28	146	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ									
5099	МиГ-3	№1	28	149	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП									
5106	МиГ-3	№1	28	156	1941	СССР		746-й ИАП									
5116	МиГ-3	№1	28	166	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото									
5120	МиГ-3	№1	28	170	1941	СССР		495-й ИАП сбит 05.12.42									
5123	МиГ-3	№1	28	173	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 15.10.41									
5125	МиГ-3	№1	28	175	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41									
5131	МиГ-3	№1	28	181	1941	СССР		185-й ГвИАП сбит 16.02.42									
5137	МиГ-3	№1	28	187	1941	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 27.10.41									
5161	МиГ-3	№1	29	11	1941	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41									
5165	МиГ-3	№1	29	15	1941	СССР		документ									
5166	МиГ-3	№1	29	16	20.10.41	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
5167	МиГ-3	№1	29	17	20.10.41	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 29.10.41									
5171	МиГ-3	№1	29	21	1941	СССР		27-й ИАП									
5175	МиГ-3	№1	29	25	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 28.10.41									
5176	МиГ-3	№1	29	26	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.43									
5179	МиГ-3	№1	29	29	1941	СССР		233-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41									
5181	МиГ-3	№1	29	31	1941	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 25.10.41									
5197	МиГ-3	№1	29	47	1941	СССР		последний в Москве									

6501	МиГ-9	№1	нет	01	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП, 609-й ИАП
6502	МиГ-9	№1	нет	02	1941	СССР		12-й ГвИАП, 609-й ИАП
6503	МиГ-9	№1	нет	03	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП, 609-й ИАП
6504	МиГ-9	№1	нет	04	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП, 609-й ИАП
6505	МиГ-9	№1	нет	05	1941	СССР		34-й ИАП, 609-й ИАП

6005	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		НИПАВ, 12-й ГвИАП 2 ШВАК
6015	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		41-й ИАП
6017	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		Руставская ВАШ
6018	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		Руставская ВАШ
6019	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		Руставская ВАШ
6020	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		Руставская ВАШ
6021	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		Руставская ВАШ
6022	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		Руставская ВАШ
6023	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		Руставская ВАШ
6024	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		Руставская ВАШ
6025	МиГ-3	№1			1942	СССР		Руставская ВАШ

15503	МиГ-3	№155	нет	03	30.06.42	СССР		
15507	МиГ-3	№155	нет	07	02.07.42	СССР		
15512	МиГ-3	№155	нет	12	08.42	СССР		
15528	МиГ-3	№155	нет	28	1942	СССР		7-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
15530	МиГ-3	№155	нет	30	1942	СССР		ВВС ЧФ

15501	Д	№155	нет	01	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС,  32-й ГвИАП испытания 07-08.43 
15502	Д	№155	нет	02	06.43	СССР		
15503	Д	№155	нет	03	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
15504	Д	№155	нет	04	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
15505	Д	№155	нет	05	07.43	СССР		
15506	Д	№155	нет	06	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП

----------


## ПСП

*3693* МиГ-3 с мотором АМ-35А № 41491, летчик В.П.Бухтеев (5 иап ВВС КБФ) сбит в воздушном бою 14 сентября 1941.   https://plus.google.com/117898315912...ts/4vVsn6EtbFp





> 4741 МиГ-3 №1 26 191 1941 СССР 28-й ИАП


*4741* МиГ-3, летчик И.В.Крапивко :   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3FdvmbpG5Q

----------


## GK21

Может ли кто-нибудь из форумчан подсказать,  возможно ли по *номеру одного из фюзеляжных баков МиГ-3* и *дате его изготовления*, а также по *номеру умформера РУН-30а* определить принадлежность к тому или иному конкретному борту?

----------


## Mig

> 15501    Д    №155    нет    01    1943    СССР        НИИ ВВС,  32-й ГвИАП испытания 07-08.43 
> 15502    Д    №155    нет    02    06.43    СССР        
> 15503    Д    №155    нет    03    1943    СССР        32-й ГвИАП
> 15504    Д    №155    нет    04    1943    СССР        32-й ГвИАП
> 15505    Д    №155    нет    05    07.43    СССР        
> 15506    Д    №155    нет    06    1943    СССР        32-й ГвИАП


А здесь нет никакой ошибки в эксплуатанте? Может речь идет о 32-м иап, но не о гвардейском? В июле-августе 32 гиап воевал в составе 15 ВА на Курской дуге на Ла-5Ф/ФН. Едва ли во время боев полк испытывал какие-то машины...

----------


## lindr

Возможно, надо поднимать первоисточник сообщения.

----------


## GK21

> Может ли кто-нибудь из форумчан подсказать,  возможно ли по *номеру одного из фюзеляжных баков МиГ-3* и *дате его изготовления*, а также по *номеру умформера РУН-30а* определить принадлежность к тому или иному конкретному борту?


Так что же, никто не сможет компетентно поделиться своими соображениями по этому вопросу?
Вопрос, действительно, сложный, поскольку к осени 1941 г. в* 6-м ИАК* , к которому скорее всего, принадлежал самолет, насчитывалось более 30-и истребительных авиаполков , примерно *7* из которых относилось к западному сектору ПВО Москвы. В числе прочих машин в составе ИАК имелось *170 истребителй МиГ-3.*
Самолет был потерян, не ранее октября 1941 г., когда с участием летчиков 6-го ИАК проходили ожесточенные воздушные бои на подступах к столице в районе Кубинки, Звенигорода, Голицыно, Наро-Фоминска. 
Заводских (серийных) номеров самолета, к сожалению,  не обнаружено (только маркировка на баке и РУН).

----------


## PPV

Лучше всего могли бы ответить специалисты серийного завода, но раз никто не берётся...
НЯЗ, конкретная комплектация серийных машин отражается только в деле каждого самолёта, которое хранится на серийном заводе. Вопрос в том, каков срок хранения этого дела? Я сомневаюсь, что он больше срока гарантии. А с учётом того, что МиГ-3 выпускались серийно только на заводе N 1, который осенью 1941-го эвакуировали из Москвы в Куйбышев, вообще очень сомнительно, что сейчас, спустя 77 лет после окончания их выпуска, можно будет найти хоть какие-нибудь документы на эту тему...

----------


## lindr

> Может ли кто-нибудь из форумчан подсказать, возможно ли по номеру одного из фюзеляжных баков МиГ-3 и дате его изготовления, а также по номеру умформера РУН-30а определить принадлежность к тому или иному конкретному борту?


Дайте номер, посмотрим, может удастся сузить круг. Специалист по МиГ-3 на форуме есть, это Migarius, он автор статьи в том числе и по вопросам серии и отличий по сериям, что вышла пару лет назад.

----------


## GK21

Спасибо откликнувшимся!
На табличке от одного из фюзеляжных баков (емкостью 103 литра) имелся  его номер 
- *4953*, дата изготовления - *10.41* и клеймо приемщика - *9/16*. Естественно, указана информация по типу самолета - "61" и заводу - №1.
На умформере РУН-30а указан номер - *120979*. 
Имеются также клейма на жапропрочных обечайках выхлопных патрубков двигателя - *"18" и "9/28"*
Самолет был потерян под Звенигородом.
Возникает простой параллельный вопрос: не может ли номер штатного бензобака совпадать с заводским номером самолета? Правда, вследствие нехватки матчасти в этот период имелась  практика сборки силами техсостава готовых к использованию самолетов с использованием частей от той техники, которая была направлена на утилизацию или в ремонт.

----------


## lindr

- 4953 может быть заводским номером, по дате подходит

28-09 - может быть серийным номером, заводской 4959

Можно сюда обратиться. https://trizna.ru/forum/forum/21-авиация/

P/S пришел ответ.

https://trizna.ru/forum/topic/43956-...comment-455442

----------


## GK21

> - 4953 может быть заводским номером, по дате подходит
> 
> 28-09 - может быть серийным номером, заводской 4959
> 
> Можно сюда обратиться. https://trizna.ru/forum/forum/21-авиация/
> 
> 
> P/S пришел ответ.
> 
> https://trizna.ru/forum/topic/43956-...comment-455442


Большое спасибо коллегам за содействие!
Насколько я правильно понял, самолёт не вернулся с боевого задания в августе 1942 года.
Надеюсь, что вероятность совпадения номеров действительно существует.

----------


## Migarius

> Большое спасибо коллегам за содействие!
> Насколько я правильно понял, самолёт не вернулся с боевого задания в августе 1942 года.
> Надеюсь, что вероятность совпадения номеров действительно существует.


Упомянутый в реестре МиГ-3 № 5063 штурмана 28-го иап ст. лейтенанта Г.Ф. Монастырского, который был сбит 29 октября 1941 г. в р-не Боровска, имел фюзеляжный топливный бак № 3599, а масляный - № 3450. Оба выпущены в сентябре 1941 г. Обнаружен ли двигатель и фрагменты съёмных панелей фюзеляжа машины из под Звенигорода?

----------


## GK21

> Упомянутый в реестре МиГ-3 № 5063 штурмана 28-го иап ст. лейтенанта Г.Ф. Монастырского, который был сбит 29 октября 1941 г. в р-не Боровска, имел фюзеляжный топливный бак № 3599, а масляный - № 3450. Оба выпущены в сентябре 1941 г. Обнаружен ли двигатель и фрагменты съёмных панелей фюзеляжа машины из под Звенигорода?


Спасибо!  Ну что же, это солидный довод в пользу того, что ориентироваться на номер бака не стоит. 
История эта 10-летней давности. Остатки самолета были обнаружены в "отвале"волонтерами археологической партии, работавшей  в районе д. Дютьково на северо-западе Звенигорода в 2008 г. За  67 лет с этого места любителями цветмета и других артефактов, все наиболее ценное,  полагаю, было вынесено. Остались крупные фрагменты центроплана, сварной фермы, мелкие куски обшивки фюзеляжа в районе центроплала и др. мелкие обломки и детали. 
Как непосредственный участник поисковой группы в 2008 г., занимавшийся идентификацией и описанием уцелевших остатков,  по свежим следам написал пару статей в "Новых рубежах" и "Воздушном транспорте", которые, быть может, Вам знакомы.
  Судя по дате на баке и некоторым другим деталям, речь может идти об оной из последних машин, выпущенных в Москве,  если, конечно, бак от 10.41 не был установлен на машину, выпущенную ранее )). (решение о переводе завода №1 в Куйбышев было принято, как известно, уже 9 октября 1941 г).
Думаю, шанс что-то найти имеется, если опираться на журналы боевых действий и сводки потерь авиаполков 6-го ИАК (16, 120, 233, 34 и др.), действовавших с московских и подмосковных аэродромов Западного сектора ПВО столицы в обозначенном районе в октябре-ноябре 1941 г. Такие потери обозначены и в приведенном выше списке номеров, но без указания места потери.

----------


## Migarius

> Остались крупные фрагменты центроплана, сварной фермы, мелкие куски обшивки фюзеляжа в районе центроплала и др. мелкие обломки и детали.


Фрагменты обшивки надо изучать очень внимательно. На них, если конечно повезёт, можно найти выбитый серийный номер самолёта. При обследовании вывезенных с места падения МиГ-3 № 5063 фрагментов обшивки в трёх местах удалось найти одинаковый номер 5063. Сам самолёт до этого был идентифицирован по серийному номеру двигателя.

----------


## GK21

> Фрагменты обшивки надо изучать очень внимательно. На них, если конечно повезёт, можно найти выбитый серийный номер самолёта. При обследовании вывезенных с места падения МиГ-3 № 5063 фрагментов обшивки в трёх местах удалось найти одинаковый номер 5063. Сам самолёт до этого был идентифицирован по серийному номеру двигателя.


Спасибо за ответ! Смотрели, конечно, но, возможно, нам не очень повезло именно с теми частями, на которых такая маркировка могла находиться. Кроме контрольных клейм на различных деталях ничего обнаружить не удалось. Поверхность  материала  частично окислена или заржавлена. Может быть, известна схема нанесения серийных номеров на МиГ-3 или хотя бы те элементы конструкции и места, на которых они должны находиться точно? (скажем, полки центрального лонжерона, створки щитков шасси , технологические лючки и т.п.)

----------


## GK21

> Фрагменты обшивки надо изучать очень внимательно. На них, если конечно повезёт, можно найти выбитый серийный номер самолёта. При обследовании вывезенных с места падения МиГ-3 № 5063 фрагментов обшивки в трёх местах удалось найти одинаковый номер 5063. Сам самолёт до этого был идентифицирован по серийному номеру двигателя.


*Migarius*
Не могли бы вы заглянуть в личку на этом форуме? Нужна Ваша консультация.

----------


## GK21

*lindr* Не могли бы Вы заглянуть в личную почту?

----------


## lindr

Добрый вечер. Ответ на Ваш вопрос: источники в основном сайт "Тризны" плюс личная переписка. Обновлялось слабо, в июне что-то было.

----------


## GK21

> Добрый вечер. Ответ на Ваш вопрос: источники в основном сайт "Тризны" плюс личная переписка. Обновлялось слабо, в июне что-то было.


Понял, спасибо!

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## Fencer

Федор Пущин, Руководитель поискового отряда «Бумеранг-ДОСААФ» г. Наро-Фоминск, специалист Центра современной истории; научный сотрудник Наро-Фоминского историко-краеведческого музея. ВОЗВРАЩЕНИЕ ЛЕТЧИКА ПОТАПОВА

----------


## Fencer

Кабина летающего МиГ-3 RA-2224G https://russianplanes.net/id308228
https://russianplanes.net/id308222

----------

